# bathroom exhaust fan, need separate circuit?



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

how much current does the fan pull?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you have an existing GFCI circuit you can use it. 
If you are running a new GFCI circuit then it needs to be 20 amp if it is in the bathroom. You can connect your fan to the LOAD terminals.


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

Can the existing GFCI circuit be 15 amps and still OK to run the fan off it? Thanks


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

TY Saturday cowboy. Draws 1.0 amps


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

beech said:


> Can the existing GFCI circuit be 15 amps and still OK to run the fan off it? Thanks


thats a good question, I'm not rightly sure. Being that it is old installation it is grandfathered in so the new code does not matter. But adding anything to anywhere at any time requires it to be installed to the newest applicable code. That said i'm gonna go with NO. Maybe somebody else will chime in and confirm.

the current requirements are not a problem.


----------



## FutureSparky (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not sure about a 15A circuit but with a 20A circuit (if you have only 1 bathroom on this circuit) can feed receptacles, lights, and equipment within the bathroom.

Anything not fastened must not exceed 80% of the circuit rating (16A). Anything fastened in place, which would be the fan, correct? Would need to be less than 50% of the circuit (10A).

If you come to the conclusion you may need a new circuit for the fan and only have 1 bathroom on this branch circuit - look into upgrading this circuit to a 20A.


----------

